# Aramex global shopper



## Feliks Karp (29/11/16)

Anyone used this before? Any horror stories?


----------



## rev2xtc (29/11/16)

Hey man, I've used them before to get car parts from the US. 

Worked extremely well, only thing is recently been hit with high customs charges. 

But they are legit and safe to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Anyone used this before? Any horror stories?



Go read there terms and conditions they don't ship E-Cigs.


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Go read there terms and conditions they don't ship E-Cigs.



I'm buying little plastic robot dolls that change in to vehicles ; D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm buying little plastic robot dolls that change in to vehicles ; D


Transformers. You are buying transformers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm buying little plastic robot dolls that change in to vehicles ; D



Okay great. I believe they give great service


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/12/16)

I ended up using postbox courier after reading some mixed reviews around the net on aramex global shopper. Now the little dude that got lost in the flood is an out of print some what hard to find toy, and this is the only thing I would suggest this service for, they only do expedited (2-5 days) and so they charge an arm and leg, its cheaper than amazons expedited shipping but I never use that anyways, I usually take the 2 week cheapie courier and normally gets to me in 6 days anyways, only worth using if its something thats hard to find.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/12/16)

Ok never use any of these forwarding companies unless it's dire, the shipping is expensive and they make up customs charges, I know for a fact that toys (my plastic robot men) are subject to only vat % import charges as I have bought them before, and they are charging me an extra R100 for customs clearance. 

In perspective I have previously bought a figure that weighed 1kg and was valued at way more than the tiny little guy I'm replacing now, and the shipping and customs was R300.

Really wish more sellers would sign up for amazons international partners.


----------



## RainstormZA (24/8/18)

Bah humbug....

Here's my rant.

My parcel was shipped Friday morning. Expected eta would be Monday or Tuesday as per norm. Guess what? They passed my parcel between durban and pmb all week. Called them and my mom got spoken to very rudely by a lady who told her to phone durban depot. My mom tells them it's their job to make sure my parcel gets delivered and to find out why it's in durban again.

Their customer service is piss poor, never answered any of my emails... Today they phoned, can they deliver on Monday because they're not coming anywhere near me. 

Wtf??? Checked tracker online and this is what I found. Freaking unbelievable!!! 




I swear these people have no idea of what they are doing...

Johannesburg of all places??? Whaaaaaat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

